# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Forum Lelang

## adepe

Moderator/Pengurus KOI's

sedikit usulan untuk forum lelang...

gimana untuk Forum lelang diberlakukan semacam peraturan yang intinya untuk menertibkan dan mengurangi 'penyalahgunaan' forum tersebut...

misalnya:

Peserta lelang hanya dapat diikuti oleh anggota KOI's,
alasan : anggota KOI's harusnya sudah tercatat secara lengkap alamat dan nomor kontak-nya, sehingga kalaupun dia melakukan perbuatan yang merugikan orang lain, tidak susah untuk melacaknya ... juga untuk lebih merangsang anggota forum untuk daftar di KOI's (apalagi kalo banyak ikan bagus-bagus yg dilelang hehehe)...

dan mungkin forum jual beli juga bisa digunakan peraturan seperti ini...

thanks,

----------


## showa

terima kasih utk sarannya Om, mudah **an dalam waktu dekat ini kita dapat duduk bareng utk obrol ** membahas hal ini secara bersama sama dgn para pengurus.



tks.

----------


## wawan

Setuju usulnya... 

tapi peserta lelang bakal berkurang gak yah...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Coolwater

Kalo pendapat saya sih nga usah sampe ada peraturan seketat itu. Toh yg adain lelang tidak rugi sepeser pun. Tidak ada biaya lelang dan tidak ada yg hilang. Sedangkan yg bid dan membatalkannya mendapat malu sendiri.

Mendingan yg adain lelang mengadakan cadangan pemenang lelang. Jadi 2 bid tertinggi utk 1 ikan di list sebagai calon pertama dan kedua. Jadi seandainya calon pertama batal, calon kedua otomatis jadi pemenangnya.  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Setuju sekali dgn usulan pak Adepe....

Pak Coolwater, menurut pendapat pribadi saya....... memang tidak ada yg dirugikan klu ada org iseng bgtu...tp begitu itu org iseng bid diharga bgtu tiinggi...akan bnyk memnuat org yg tadinya tertarik jadi mundur....ga berani bid lg....ini akan merugikan org yg adain lelang.

----------


## adepe

> Kalo pendapat saya sih nga usah sampe ada peraturan seketat itu. Toh yg adain lelang tidak rugi sepeser pun. Tidak ada biaya lelang dan tidak ada yg hilang. Sedangkan yg bid dan membatalkannya mendapat malu sendiri.


betul om, tidak rugi sepeser-pun (jika dalam bentuk uang), tapi waktu & perasaan...  ::  
dan, since di forum ini proses register-nya 'sangat gampang'
mungkin suatu saat bisa saja terjadi penawaran (bidding) palsu...atau bahkan lelang palsu...   ::  
kan malah jadi gak enak urusannya... n yg paling buruk ntar kehilangan kepercayaan pada proses lelang di forum ini... 

btw, kalo syaratnya cuma anggota KOI's doang, kayaknya gak susah lah    ::  ...dan yang paling penting sih menjadi salah satu daya tarik keanggotaan KOI's  ::

----------


## wawan

Sebenarnya dalam dunia bisnis Trust adalah nomer 1, tanpa trust bisnis tidak akan berjalan dengan baik...     ::   ::   ::  

Transaksi yang dilakukan di dunia maya, kepercayaan adalah nomor 1,
baik itu lelang, jual ataupun bentuk lainnya...    ::   ::   ::  

Mari kita saksikan bahwa yang tidak jujur dan gentle apakah 
yang offering atau yang bidder... (kalau gak salah tulis)....    ::   ::   ::

----------


## 80en

> Setuju sekali dgn usulan pak Adepe....
> 
> Pak Coolwater, menurut pendapat pribadi saya....... memang tidak ada yg dirugikan klu ada org iseng bgtu...tp begitu itu org iseng bid diharga bgtu tiinggi...akan bnyk memnuat org yg tadinya tertarik jadi mundur....ga berani bid lg....ini akan merugikan org yg adain lelang.


Iya Om Willy, membuat orang jadi nggak nafsu lagi kalo tiba tiba langsung tinggi gitu, cuman sih kalo memang Valid sah sah aja, tapi kalo nggak Valid, Om Dodo bisa klenger deh...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koinia

Saya setuju kalau dalam proses lelang harus ada sedikit peraturan tapi kalau bisa peraturannya yg sederhana aja supaya kita2x yg bisa ikutan lelang, SETUJU!!!!!!!!!

----------


## boby_icon

lebih aman lagi seperti wacana dari pak datta dulu...
yang bisa login ke koi's forum hanyalah member koi's   ::  

kalo ini beneran terjadi... hehehe terpaksa deh join di KOI's   ::   ::   ::  
cari utangan ah ...   ::

----------


## 80en

> lebih aman lagi seperti wacana dari pak datta dulu...
> yang bisa login ke koi's forum hanyalah member koi's   
> 
> kalo ini beneran terjadi... hehehe terpaksa deh join di KOI's     
> cari utangan ah ...


Aduh jangan seperti itu   ::  , nanti forumnya nggak berkembang. Lebih baik pada sub-sub tertentu saja  yang harus membutuhkan login member payment. Jadi untuk hal hal yang umum bisa diakses secara luas tanpa batas.
Tq.

----------


## wawan

Setuju dengan usul Pak 80en,

Biarlah forum lelang diberi keluasan untuk diakses siapa saja, 
karena memang untuk acara jual, lelang maupun beli dibutuhkan keraiaman..  ::   ::   ::   ::  
baik yang serius maupun yang hanya lewat....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Boby_Icon Wrote



> kalo ini beneran terjadi... hehehe terpaksa deh join di KOI's


Rupanya pak Boby belum jadi member KOI's yah.....mana udah jadi adult champion lg nih......dgn posting 144 x

Ini hrs denda byr 3x lipat nih.......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

> lebih aman lagi seperti wacana dari pak datta dulu...
> yang bisa login ke koi's forum hanyalah member koi's   
> 
> kalo ini beneran terjadi... hehehe terpaksa deh join di KOI's     
> cari utangan ah ...


Wah, Pak Boby bisa aja nih, masa mau jadi anggota KOIs aja mesti terpaksa, apalagi sampe ngutang? Terus beli koi2 di rumah gimana Pak?   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## paimo

sebaiknya peserta lelang adalh member koi`s....
makanya saya sudah usul agar setelah berkenalan juga memperkenalkan diri di thread regional....
atau paling nggak saat perkenalan harus komplit datanya.....

----------


## William Pantoni

Saya setuju sekali...utk topic / thread2 tertentu yg bisa diakses adalah member2 yg udah punya KOI's ID...seperti lelang, jual beli atau yg agak sensitif. Utk thread2 umum2 seperti apresiasi  ikan, pengobatan dll boleh lah di akses oleh umum.

Usul pak Paimo boleh di pertimbangkan, jadi waktu registrasi...walaupun belum member....tp diwajibkan isi kolom2 selengkap mungkin.

Dan utk yg udah punya KOI's ID, sy usul agar dianjurkan cantumkan no nya di signature nya...

----------


## boby_icon

> Originally Posted by boby_icon
> 
> lebih aman lagi seperti wacana dari pak datta dulu...
> yang bisa login ke koi's forum hanyalah member koi's   
> 
> kalo ini beneran terjadi... hehehe terpaksa deh join di KOI's     
> cari utangan ah ...  
> 
> 
> Wah, Pak Boby bisa aja nih, masa mau jadi anggota KOIs aja mesti terpaksa, apalagi sampe ngutang? Terus beli koi2 di rumah gimana Pak?


hehehe just kidding om datta, sama sekali ngga terpaksa kok, cuman belum punya aja buat daftar.

mohon maaf deh om, maklum baru jadi bapak 8 bulan ini, kebetulan baru dikasi ujian, mbrojol dulu pas kandungan istri masih 7 bulan ( prematur) 
jadi ya..... masih banyak utang yang belum terselesaikan sampai saat ini.   ::  

tapi pasti kok dewan KOI's yang terhormat nanti kalo ada rejeki saya langsung daftar   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Klu gtu..walaupun telat ucapin tp selamat d buat pak Boby atas kelahiran anak nya...mudah2an bisa segera jadi GC...mudah2an anak sehat2 slalu.

----------


## showa

selamat berbahagia Om Boby, walau telat tapi nga pa pa kan......?


mudah mudahan jadi anak yg berbakti utk agama dan kedua orangtuanya.

----------


## boby_icon

> Klu gtu..walaupun telat ucapin tp selamat d buat pak Boby atas kelahiran anak nya...mudah2an bisa segera jadi GC...mudah2an anak sehat2 slalu.


terimakasih om will, sekarang baby saya udah rada jumbo dibanding dulu lahirnya cuman sekilo, sekarang unurnya dah 8 bulan hampir 7 kilo

hehehe kok malah curhat ya jadinya .... waduh maaf deh ..
 ::

----------


## koinia

Wah berarti saya juga harus daftar jadi anggota nih, betulll???????? tapi apakah bisa lha wong saya ada di Surabaya???????

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak Koinia...bisa aja...kenapa tidak. Formulir tinggal click di thread Organisasi dan Keanggotaan kok...disana udah ada formulir online...selain itu jg ada Regional KOI's dan Surabaya sendiri jg ada kok disana.

----------


## 80en

> Pak Koinia...bisa aja...kenapa tidak. Formulir tinggal click di thread Organisasi dan Keanggotaan kok...disana udah ada formulir online...selain itu jg ada Regional KOI's dan Surabaya sendiri jg ada kok disana.


Benar Om Willy, bisa Om Koinia saya ada di dekat anda tepatnya di Mojokerto, baru saya daftar ke Om showa.
Dan sudah dapet no Idnya, paling sehari selesai deh...
Tq.

----------


## dattairadian

[quote=boby_icon]


> Originally Posted by "boby_icon":1ixwya54
> 
> lebih aman lagi seperti wacana dari pak datta dulu...
> yang bisa login ke koi's forum hanyalah member koi's   
> 
> kalo ini beneran terjadi... hehehe terpaksa deh join di KOI's     
> cari utangan ah ...  
> 
> 
> Wah, Pak Boby bisa aja nih, masa mau jadi anggota KOIs aja mesti terpaksa, apalagi sampe ngutang? Terus beli koi2 di rumah gimana Pak?


hehehe just kidding om datta, sama sekali ngga terpaksa kok, cuman belum punya aja buat daftar.

mohon maaf deh om, maklum baru jadi bapak 8 bulan ini, kebetulan baru dikasi ujian, mbrojol dulu pas kandungan istri masih 7 bulan ( prematur) 
jadi ya..... masih banyak utang yang belum terselesaikan sampai saat ini.   ::  

tapi pasti kok dewan KOI's yang terhormat nanti kalo ada rejeki saya langsung daftar   :: [/quote:1ixwya54]

Wah, saya juga just kidding kok om...
BTW, selamat ya atas kelahiran putra/ri(?)nya... jangan lupa dikasih pellet hi-grow yang banyak, jangan kebanyakan spirulina, nanti kulitnya merah merah   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wah, saya setuju kalau diatur biar tertib....
Tidak hanya terhadap peserta lelang saja tetapi juga yg mau lelang ikannya juga
Misalnya ketentuan mengenai reserve price perlu ada atau tidak, sebab masih ada perdebatan mengenai reserve price karena ada yang merasa jadi sia - sia ikut lelang kalau pada akhirnya terbentur dengan reserve price  ::  
Kalau mengenai partisipannya, saya setuju diatur tapi mungkin tidak dengan batasan yang mengurangi minat partisipan. Yang kepikir ama saya adalah partisipan setidaknya sudah berada di level Young champion atau Junior yang champion  ::  
Jadi yang mau ikutan lelang buruan deh posting sebanyak - banyaknya  ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

baru liat thread ini dan yang menarik untuk dibalas dari boss Ajik ...
ttg reserve price. This is my humble opinion yah ... dan ini personal dari saya. Saya pernah coba ikutan lelang di forum ini dan juga di lomba show. Sebagai pelelang sering kali harga ikan yang kita coba lelang tidak jatuh pada harga yang seringkali kita harapkan. Misalnya kita mau lepas ikan kita minimal 500rb tetapi tidak ada yang berani untuk di harga itu sehingga pelelang dihadapkan pada 2 pilihan: 1) Cut Loss or 2) Bid ikan sendiri ... Sedangkan kadang setelah kita membuka harga 500rb malah tidak ada yang berani tawar sama sekali sehingga kita sering kali pake jurus yang sudah terkenal di KOIS forum ini ... "ayo dong harganya dibanting"

Saya mencoba untuk menyembunyikan harga melalui hidden reserve price karena hal ini. Jika penawar stress karena hal ini ... maap sekali ... 
Saya hanya taro reserve price karena mencoba meramaikan minat jumlah bidder yang terserah mau taro berapapun angkanya ... jadi ... no minimum bidder dan no fixed increment.


*Yang kepikir ama saya adalah partisipan setidaknya sudah berada di level Young champion atau Junior yang champion  
Jadi yang mau ikutan lelang buruan deh posting sebanyak - banyaknya * 

Saya pikir dulu pas registrasi bisa pilih status kita apa aja ... sekarang jadi tergantung jumlah postingan ya huehehehehe?

kalo saya pikir di dalam hal lelang ini perlu diberikan kebebasan penuh bagi pelelang untuk menentukan formatnya nah kalo nanti ikannya menarik, pasti rumusan pastinya dapat dibentuk selagi masa lelang kok


dari saya ....

----------


## karom

Setuju untuk dibuatkan peraturan lelang yang baku (standard) sehingga tidak setiap pelelang punya aturannya sendiri-sendiri tapi nanti harus ikut peraturan lelang Forum KOI's, kalau bisa sekalian dibuatkan peraturan untuk Jual dan Beli. 

Untuk itu mari kita "BrainStorming" di thread ini tentunya dengan mempertimbangkan kepentingan penjual/pembeli untuk nantinya apapun yg kita sepakati disini akan menjadi peraturan resmi Forum KOI's

----------


## karom

> baru liat thread ini dan yang menarik untuk dibalas dari boss Ajik ...
> ttg reserve price. This is my humble opinion yah ... dan ini personal dari saya. Saya pernah coba ikutan lelang di forum ini dan juga di lomba show. Sebagai pelelang sering kali harga ikan yang kita coba lelang tidak jatuh pada harga yang seringkali kita harapkan. Misalnya kita mau lepas ikan kita minimal 500rb tetapi tidak ada yang berani untuk di harga itu sehingga pelelang dihadapkan pada 2 pilihan: 1) Cut Loss or 2) Bid ikan sendiri ... Sedangkan kadang setelah kita membuka harga 500rb malah tidak ada yang berani tawar sama sekali sehingga kita sering kali pake jurus yang sudah terkenal di KOIS forum ini ... "ayo dong harganya dibanting"
> 
> Saya mencoba untuk menyembunyikan harga melalui hidden reserve price karena hal ini. Jika penawar stress karena hal ini ... maap sekali ... 
> Saya hanya taro reserve price karena mencoba meramaikan minat jumlah bidder yang terserah mau taro berapapun angkanya ... jadi ... no minimum bidder dan no fixed increment.
> 
> 
> *Yang kepikir ama saya adalah partisipan setidaknya sudah berada di level Young champion atau Junior yang champion  
> Jadi yang mau ikutan lelang buruan deh posting sebanyak - banyaknya * 
> ...


In my humble opinion, its okay untuk menentukan minimum reserve price akan tetapi untuk menjaga "Fairness" sebaiknya rahasia minimum reserve price tersebut diberitahukan kepada panitia lelang (moderator) yang harus menyimpan rahasia itu dan yang memberitahukan kepada peserta lelang bahwa reserve price sudah tercapai atau belum adalah panita lelang (moderator) bukannya pelelang (pemilik ikan).

sorry do kalo case ini yang saya angkat sebagai contoh bukan bermaksud apa2 tapi mari kita sama2 belajar dan membenahi sistem lelang yang bagaimana supaya tetap fair baik bagi penjual maupun pembeli dan itulah pentingnya membuat standard pelelangan baku di forum ini untuk melindungi kepentingan kedua belah pihak, penjual dan pembeli.

----------


## 3as

usul ya para jurangan,,,,,,,,,,,

kalau bisa keanggotaan yang ikut lelang agak diperketat, seperti pengalaman  per1 saya buat lelang di forum ini yang BIT memang lewat telp. pas udah lelang diclose. ILANG DEH ITU ORANG.

keangotaan diperketat secara halus juga boleh, kalau takut forum ini kurang berkembang, misalnya aja nich . selain tingkatan keanggotaan yang tercantum kan secara otomatis , bisa juga kan  NOMOR KEANGOTAAN KOI'S JUGA tercantum otomatis, jadi kita bisa tahu sobat koi's itu status  keangotaan nya bagaimana.

mungkin juga akan berguna untuk orang linglung seperti saya, nomor keanggotaannya LUPA 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

boss ada yang bisa bantu nomor keanggotaan saya ?????????????  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

Ide2!!  ::  Para om2 dan suhu kois dan semuanya  :: ) 

Untuk Forum lelang mungkin bisa diberi persyaratan dan ketentuan yang sederhana aja, jadi si pelelang tetap bisa menggunakan cara lelangnya masing2  ::  apapun itu caranya tinggal peserta lelang mau ikut atau tidak  ::  karena ini yang buat lelang itu menjadi menarik. 

Yang terpenting bagi yang mau mengikuti lelang paling tidak memiliki data lengkap/ terdaftar di kois dengan total posting yang mencukupi seandainya bagi yang sudah lebih dari 50 atau 100 post baru bisa mengikuti lelang tersebut. jadi paling tidak kita2 dan para moderator sudah mengenal dan setidaknya sudah aktif di forum ini  :: . 

Dan ada baiknya bagi yang membuat lelang paling tidak memiliki ID KOIS. ( punya ID KOIS dapet diskon di toko saya  ::  PROMOSII!!)

Jika terjadi penawaran di luar forum baik melalui telp/sms/fax/email maka ini dipastikan tanggung jawab si pelelang atau peserta lelang. maka kalau terjadi penipuan tidak menjadi tanggung jawab KOIS.

Dan untuk mengatasi kecurangan, maka bisa diadukan ke pihak2 yang berwenang si forum ini mungkin dengan sanksi teguran atau di ban dalam jangka waktu tertentu (jangan selama2nya). YUppp itu aja dulu d  :: 

 :: )) moga2 membantu  :: ))   

Salam!!

----------


## William Pantoni

*Karom Wrote :*



> In my humble opinion, its okay untuk menentukan minimum reserve price akan tetapi untuk menjaga "Fairness" sebaiknya rahasia minimum reserve price tersebut diberitahukan kepada panitia lelang (moderator) yang harus menyimpan rahasia itu


Menurut pendapat saya, usulan pak Karom cukup fair asal dijaga kerahasian minimum seserve price nya.

*Steamkoi Wrote :* 



> Untuk Forum lelang mungkin bisa diberi persyaratan dan ketentuan yang sederhana aja, jadi si pelelang tetap bisa menggunakan cara lelangnya masing2  apapun itu caranya tinggal peserta lelang mau ikut atau tidak  karena ini yang buat lelang itu menjadi menarik.


Setuju jg dgn pak Steamkoi...aturan dan syarat lelang biar kan lah pelelang yg menentukan formatnya masing2. Dan pelelang WAJIB sudah menajdi KOI's ID.

Untuk yg ikut lelang, usul saya adalah mereka yg sudah punya KOI's ID, krn di formulir sudah tercantum data2 komplit.

Usulan pak 3as jg boleh dipertimbangkan jg....dianjurkan agar yg udah punya no anggota agar mencantumkan no KOI's ID nya di signature aja. Jadi semua anggota forum bisa tahu status pengikut lelang.

Ini hanya pendapat pribadi saya aja nih.

----------


## showa

ini nomer id koi's om As yg terlupa,..........190506081.

----------


## djunedz

Mohon maaf para senior semua, saya mau urun saran nih.
Saya memang bukan anggota resmi KOI'S, tapi mudah2an saja sumbang pikiran saya ini nantinya dapat diterima.
dari forum ini saya banyak belajar mengenai berbagai hal tentang perkoian, jadi saya kurang setuju apabila nantinya hanya anggota ber-ID KOI's saja yang bisa mengakses forum ini. biarkan semua orang bisa mengakses, tapi untuk hal2 tertentu hanya para anggota resmi saja yang bisa ikut serta, seperti pada JUAL - BELI - LELANG dll.
banyak wawasan yang didapat dari thread2 tersebut, mulai dari kualitas koi, harga dan lainnya. jadi mohon semua thread yang ada di forum ini biarkan tetap terbuka untuk siapapun.
maaf, bila para senior tidak berkenan  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sankeku

halo..ini hanya usulan aja, gimana kalo si peserta lelang diwajibkan untuk mentransfer uang sebesar 50rb ke rekening bagian administrasi koi's (setelah itu konfimasikan)soalnya apabila dibatasi hanya anggota koi's akan sangat mengurangi persaingan di lelang jadi dibiarkan aja terbuka  ::   ::   ::  dan apabila si peserta lelang tidak konsisten uang tersebut bakal hangus dan akan digunakan untuk kegiatan2 koi's lainnya...ini sih cuma menambah masukan aja yahhh  ::   ::

----------


## 80en

> halo..ini hanya usulan aja, gimana kalo si peserta lelang diwajibkan untuk mentransfer uang sebesar 50rb ke rekening bagian administrasi koi's (setelah itu konfimasikan)soalnya apabila dibatasi hanya anggota koi's akan sangat mengurangi persaingan di lelang jadi dibiarkan aja terbuka    dan apabila si peserta lelang tidak konsisten uang tersebut bakal hangus dan akan digunakan untuk kegiatan2 koi's lainnya...ini sih cuma menambah masukan aja yahhh


Sip makin semangat nih untuk komentar komentarnya, nah yang repot mungkin kalo si peserta konsisten dan kalah lelang, adimin koi's yang mungkin kerepotan harus ngembalikan uangnya satu per satu kepada pemiliknya. Kecuali kalau semua lelang yang diadakan di Koi's forum ini, yang punya ikannya memberikan presentase dari hasil lelang koi tersebut ke admin Koi's. 
Sekali lagi sebatas saran dan wacana...  ::   ::   ::  
Tq.

----------


## sankeku

bener juga yah..  ::   ::  gimana kalo untuk uang peserta yg kalah di simpan untuk ikutan lelang yg lainnya jd si peserta lelang tidak harus mentransfer uangnya lg untuk ikutan lelang  ::   ::  ngomong2 bener juga pak 80en nehhh yg melelang atau menjual harus memberi persenan ke koi's...biar bisa tambah maju lohhh  ::   ::  kalo engga takutnya jadi forum ikan mas nehh  ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> Mohon maaf para senior semua, saya mau urun saran nih.
> Saya memang bukan anggota resmi KOI'S, tapi mudah2an saja sumbang pikiran saya ini nantinya dapat diterima.
> dari forum ini saya banyak belajar mengenai berbagai hal tentang perkoian, jadi saya kurang setuju apabila nantinya hanya anggota ber-ID KOI's saja yang bisa mengakses forum ini. biarkan semua orang bisa mengakses, tapi untuk hal2 tertentu hanya para anggota resmi saja yang bisa ikut serta, seperti pada JUAL - BELI - LELANG dll.
> banyak wawasan yang didapat dari thread2 tersebut, mulai dari kualitas koi, harga dan lainnya. jadi mohon semua thread yang ada di forum ini biarkan tetap terbuka untuk siapapun.
> maaf, bila para senior tidak berkenan


Yup.. saya sependapat dengan pak djunedz, Untuk saat ini saya rasa hanya topic lelang saja yang diberi batasan, kalau untuk jual beli secara langsung menurut saya tidak apa2 siapa saja bisa. mungkin tinggal si pembeli dan pejual aja musti keritis dan detail agar tidak merasa ditipu atau bahkan tertipu  :: 

@sankeku Pak sanke kalau menurut saya... untuk saat ini dibiarkan saja tanpa pembayaran.. nanti setelah system di dalem perlelangan mulai matang sudah banyak atau topic aktif maka baru sangat pas untuk kenakan biaya deposit  ::  .. karena saya sendiri setuju dengan ide ini  ::  biar si pelelang juga semakin semangat  ::  nice Pak Sanke.

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak Sankeku...mnrt pendapat pribadi sy...utk sementara ini tidak perlu uang jaminan...krn ini akan menambah kerjaan para pengurus yg udah sibuk. Lgan forum ini kan tujuan nya saling kenal dan trust. Dgn adanya member yg udah terdaftar dan punya KOI;s ID sudah cukup utk sementara ini. Krn disitu hrsnya sudah ada data komplit.

----------


## steamkoi

> Pak Sankeku...mnrt pendapat pribadi sy...utk sementara ini tidak perlu uang jaminan...krn ini akan menambah kerjaan para pengurus yg udah sibuk. Lgan forum ini kan tujuan nya saling kenal dan trust. Dgn adanya member yg udah terdaftar dan punya KOI;s ID sudah cukup utk sementara ini. Krn disitu hrsnya sudah ada data komplit.


Setuju  ::

----------


## Coolwater

Saya juga saran nih, Kalo bisa lelang diadakan satu persatu. Jadi kalo sedang ada lelang yg berjalan, yg laen daftar dulu dan ngantri. Ini supaya tidak membingungkan.

----------


## sankeku

sori...br abis ngasih mkn burayak :P  :P tp apakah dengan adanya id koi's si pembeli bisa dipercaya  ::   ::  gimana kalo yg punya id koi's memberi alamat palsu  ::  atau mundur  ::  sori saya ga punya id koi's sih jd ga jelas apa dengan mendaftar trus pengurus dateng ke rumah saya  ::   ::  ngomong2 met kenal pak steamkoi  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak Sankeku....biasanya org yg udah punya Koi's ID ... saya rasa mereka tdk bgtu lah dgn kasih alamat dan data2 palsu...klu sampai ada yg bgtu yah...artinya tuh org ga ada kerjaan aja. Dan klu ksh data palsu...untung nya buat mereka apa? Malah mereka hrs byr iuran 100ribu kan? Yg rugi malah mereka ....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sankeku

ohhh kudu byr 100rb yah untuk daftar koi's id  ::   ::  yah udah berarti yah yg ikutan anggota aja dehh  ::   ::  hehehe

----------


## William Pantoni

Iya...iuran 100ribu utk 1 tahun loh....dan bisa dpt macam fasiliitas spt discount klu beli koi atau peralatan koi dll....belum lg klu ikutan kontes dpt discount jg tuh....pokok nya ga rugi d byr 100ribu / thn = Rp300/hari....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> Iya...iuran 100ribu utk 1 tahun loh....dan bisa dpt macam fasiliitas spt discount klu beli koi atau peralatan koi dll....belum lg klu ikutan kontes dpt discount jg tuh....pokok nya ga rugi d byr 100ribu / thn = Rp300/hari....


That is right  ::  Pak William  :: [/list]

----------


## 3as

> ini nomer id koi's om As yg terlupa,..........190506081.


terima kasih banyak ya bosss
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

akhirnya dapat juga 190506081 , jangan2 bisa mucul ni di hari sabtu/minggu

----------


## 3as

> Mohon maaf para senior semua, saya mau urun saran nih.
> Saya memang bukan anggota resmi KOI'S, tapi mudah2an saja sumbang pikiran saya ini nantinya dapat diterima.
> dari forum ini saya banyak belajar mengenai berbagai hal tentang perkoian, jadi saya kurang setuju apabila nantinya hanya anggota ber-ID KOI's saja yang bisa mengakses forum ini. biarkan semua orang bisa mengakses, tapi untuk hal2 tertentu hanya para anggota resmi saja yang bisa ikut serta, seperti pada JUAL - BELI - LELANG dll.
> banyak wawasan yang didapat dari thread2 tersebut, mulai dari kualitas koi, harga dan lainnya. jadi mohon semua thread yang ada di forum ini biarkan tetap terbuka untuk siapapun.
> maaf, bila para senior tidak berkenan


setuju biar forum tetap berkembang semua dapat mengakses ke forum,
TAPI UTK FORUM2 TERTENTU HANYA ANGOTA YG PUNYA KOI'S ID YANG BISA AKSES

----------


## dattairadian

> Mohon maaf para senior semua, saya mau urun saran nih.
> Saya memang bukan anggota resmi KOI'S, tapi mudah2an saja sumbang pikiran saya ini nantinya dapat diterima.
> dari forum ini saya banyak belajar mengenai berbagai hal tentang perkoian, jadi saya kurang setuju apabila nantinya hanya anggota ber-ID KOI's saja yang bisa mengakses forum ini. biarkan semua orang bisa mengakses, tapi untuk hal2 tertentu hanya para anggota resmi saja yang bisa ikut serta, seperti pada JUAL - BELI - LELANG dll.
> banyak wawasan yang didapat dari thread2 tersebut, mulai dari kualitas koi, harga dan lainnya. jadi mohon semua thread yang ada di forum ini biarkan tetap terbuka untuk siapapun.
> maaf, bila para senior tidak berkenan


Ok akan kami tampung usulnya... 




> dari forum ini saya banyak belajar mengenai berbagai hal tentang perkoian, jadi saya kurang setuju apabila nantinya hanya anggota ber-ID KOI's saja yang bisa mengakses forum ini


Lalu kira-kira apa yang menyebabkan tidak mau menjadi anggota resmi KOIs Pak?

----------


## djunedz

> Lalu kira-kira apa yang menyebabkan tidak mau menjadi anggota resmi KOIs Pak?


Sebenarnya saya ingin menjadi anggota, pak. cuman kadang2 saya berpikir apa pantas saya jadi anggota resmi KOI's. karena seperti pak han bilang (kalo gak salah  ::  ) pelihara koi itu hobi yang mahal. dan itu memang benar adanya. sedangkan saya ini cuman sekadar suka pelihara saja. semuanya serba terbatas, kolam kecil, koleksi kategori C - Z   ::   ::   ::  dan yang terutama kantong tipis sekali pak   ::   ::   ::  .
Saya rasa banyak juga free member forum ini yang berpikiran seperti saya. jadi mohon maaf, pak datta, mungkin saat ini belum. mudah2an suatu saat nanti saya bisa bergabung.

----------


## showa

terima kasih atas jawaban Om, walau bagaimana kami tetap menghormati  haknya Om, silahkan buat santai saja ini forum benar benar utk silaturahim.

tampa harus menjadi anggota resmi siapa tau doa om menjadi obat manjur utk kita semua menjadi lebih baik.

----------


## menkar

tapi kalo dipikir2 perlu juga om ikut jadi member resmi banyak manfaatnya lhoo....  jangan diliaat dari nilai nya tapi sisi silatuhrahimnya..

n untuk keanggotaan saya rasa sangat perlu om data n om sowa sangat bermanfaat spt proses bid jadi bisa menghindari dari orang2 unidentifier.. 
spt di lelangya om dodo ada pserta lelang yang ilang n not contactable dsb menghindari ada orang iseng dsb

sory bukan nge judge n mendiskreditkan id 2 yang gak jelas lhoo yah,  yah cuman kasih masukan aja supuaya organisasi ini bisa lebih struktur n one step a head.. bukan sekedar milist biasa kalo milist kan dah banyak lha one steb a head frm kaskus n milist koi biasa jadi kita bisa lebih focus... scope nya.. diantara para koi'ser lebih terbinaaa... sahh.....

----------


## dattairadian

> Lalu kira-kira apa yang menyebabkan tidak mau menjadi anggota resmi KOIs Pak?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Sebenarnya saya ingin menjadi anggota, pak. cuman kadang2 saya berpikir apa pantas saya jadi anggota resmi KOI's. karena seperti pak han bilang (kalo gak salah  ) pelihara koi itu hobi yang mahal. dan itu memang benar adanya. sedangkan saya ini cuman sekadar suka pelihara saja. semuanya serba terbatas, kolam kecil, koleksi kategori C - Z     dan yang terutama kantong tipis sekali pak     .
> Saya rasa banyak juga free member forum ini yang berpikiran seperti saya. jadi mohon maaf, pak datta, mungkin saat ini belum. mudah2an suatu saat nanti saya bisa bergabung.


Pak Han, tolong tanggung jawab!, he he...  :P   ::  

Btw, terima kasih Pak atas masukkannya. Kita perlu masukkan seperti ini. Namun kita jadi semakin bingung jika Rp. 274,-/ hari (berbanding dengan manfaatnya) dianggap mahal, kira2 berapa ya harga yang pantas nya? Padahal ongkos 1x parkir saja Rp. 1000,-/1jam (?) dan saya yakin semua anggota dan pemerhati forum KOIs disini pasti punya kendaraan, baik roda 4 maupun roda 2...

Memang hak tidak bisa dipaksakan. Namun betapa indahnya _kebersamaan_ ...   ::

----------


## Coolwater

Iya tuh udah murah banget Rp274/hari anggap aja seperti kirim sms. sekali kirim sms biayanya juga kira2 segitu pak.  ::

----------


## 3as

> Originally Posted by djunedz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Lalu kira-kira apa yang menyebabkan tidak mau menjadi anggota resmi KOIs Pak?
> 			
> ...


boss datta, mahon maaf ya booss.........., hanya kasih pendapat lho ?

bagi sebagian dari kita 100 rb/th mungkin  bukan masalah, tapi bagi sebagian lagi dari kita 100 rb/th mungkin cukup berarti.

kalau pendapat saya mungkin untuk forum jual & lelang hanya anggota "resmi" YG BISA REPLY atau bid atau posting , tapi anggota TDK RESMI HANYA BISA BUKA FORUM NYA, apa mungkin bisa di setting dari web nya ? kan di form pendaftaran udah ada data lengkap.

kasian juga mereka yang bukan member, minimal kita bisa kasih kawan - kawan yg tidak resmi sebuah mimpi yang harus mereka raih,

lho .......lho ngomong apa gue ini 


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Klu Matrix sms nya Rp300/sms loh.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Memang forum ini tidak mewajibkan kok utk menjadi anggota resmi tp cuma anjuran saja.... 

Setahu saya...forum ini adalah non-profit organization....jadi tdk mencari untung dari iuran kok...tp biarpun non-profit org.....tetap ada fixed cost yg hrs ditanggung demi kelangsungan dan keberadaan forum ini. Nah...dari iuran itulah saya rasa guna nya utk cover cost2 tsb. Klu ga ada iuran yg masuk....siapa yg akan tanggung cost tsb   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Masa pendiri2 / pengurus2 KOI's yg harus tombokin cost tsb padahal forum dipakai bersama2 dan  ini bnyk ilmu dan manfaat nya yg bisa di dpt.

Ini cuma personal opinion sy aja....option tetap di tangan masing2 kok...tidak ada paksaan.....

----------


## dattairadian

> Iya tuh udah murah banget Rp274/hari anggap aja seperti kirim sms. sekali kirim sms biayanya juga kira2 segitu pak.


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  




> boss datta, mahon maaf ya booss.........., hanya kasih pendapat lho ?


Gpp om Trias.... Kan memang fungsi Forum ini untuk berdiskusi   ::  




> bagi sebagian dari kita 100 rb/th mungkin  bukan masalah, tapi bagi sebagian lagi dari kita 100 rb/th mungkin cukup berarti.


Om, Trias, bagi saya hobi Koi itu adalah hobi yang mahal (setidaknya bagi saya. Ngga tau deh jika bagi Bapak-bapak yang lain). Koi bukan ikan hias seharga Rp.500 atau Rp. 2500 seperti ikan hias aquarium yang lain. 
Jika dianalogikan ke automotif, mungkin harga koi di ikan hias seperti harga mobil mercy di automotif? (he he.. saya sih ngga punya mercy loh Pak..  ::  ) 
Coba perhatikan kutipan tulisan Pak Coolwater di atas   ::   ::  




> kalau pendapat saya mungkin untuk forum jual & lelang hanya anggota "resmi" YG BISA REPLY atau bid atau posting , tapi anggota TDK RESMI HANYA BISA BUKA FORUM NYA, apa mungkin bisa di setting dari web nya ? kan di form pendaftaran udah ada data lengkap.
> 
> kasian juga mereka yang bukan member, minimal kita bisa kasih kawan - kawan yg tidak resmi sebuah mimpi yang harus mereka raih


Terima kasih Pak, usul baiknya ini akan kami tampung. Maksud kami dibalik semua ini maksudnya agar menjadi anggota resmi KOIS memiliki value/ nilai lebih lagi dari KOIS FORUM ini dibanding yang non-member. (Walaupun sebenarnya manfaat menjadi anggota resmi KOIS, bukan hanya dari Forum ini saja. Ada manfaat lain, seperti disc untuk pendaftaran show KOIS, APKI, ZNA. Mendapatkan disc belanja di tempat2 penjualan koi tertentu. Pond visit. Acara Kopi darat. dll).

Forum ini nantinya jelas masih akan bisa diakses oleh umum Pak Trias, namun kemungkinan memang akan ada beberapa thread yang hanya bisa diakses oleh anggota resmi, seperti forum jual-beli, forum lelang, forum apresiasi dan forum penyakit dan pengobatan (he he... masih segudang nih padahal informasi untuk 2 thread yang disebut terakhir...)   ::

----------


## ronyandry

> Setahu saya...forum ini adalah non-profit organization....jadi tdk mencari untung dari iuran kok...tp biarpun non-profit org.....tetap ada fixed cost yg hrs ditanggung demi kelangsungan dan keberadaan forum ini. Nah...dari iuran itulah saya rasa guna nya utk cover cost2 tsb. Klu ga ada iuran yg masuk....siapa yg akan tanggung cost tsb      
> 
> Masa pendiri2 / pengurus2 KOI's yg harus tombokin cost tsb padahal forum dipakai bersama2 dan  ini bnyk ilmu dan manfaat nya yg bisa di dpt.


setuju dengan  bro william,
usul buat mod dari saya pribadi..
mohon dibuatkan rekening sendiri diluar rekening utk member kali (atau bisa digabung juga) agar siapa saja anggota koi's dapat memberikan sumbangan agar forum kita ini bisa eksist untuk masa yang akan datang..

----------


## dattairadian

Salut Pak!!   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

*Ronyandry Wrote :*



> mohon dibuatkan rekening sendiri diluar rekening utk member kali (atau bisa digabung juga) agar siapa saja anggota koi's dapat memberikan sumbangan agar forum kita ini bisa eksist untuk masa yang akan datang..


Usul dan saran Rony kyknya perlu di pertimbangkan....sumbangan ini adalah bersifat sukarela aja...tanpa paksaan. Tul ga Ron....  ::   ::   ::  
Bisa jg dari hasil penjualan atau lelangan dll nya disisihkan yah   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Kan lumayan utk tambah2in cover maintanance web hosting, server dan equipment lainnya...krn sy perhatikan tiap hari pasti ada aja activated member baru di forum ini. Berarti forum ini telah berkembang pesat...dan klu server tdk di upgrade utk antisipasi ....nanti forum ini malah akses nya jadi masalah.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## 3as

> *Ronyandry Wrote :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				mohon dibuatkan rekening sendiri diluar rekening utk member kali (atau bisa digabung juga) agar siapa saja anggota koi's dapat memberikan sumbangan agar forum kita ini bisa eksist untuk masa yang akan datang..
> 			
> 		
> ...


setuju pak William, setiap penjualan hasil lelang atau forum jual beli yang    order bid via forum , diwajibkan utk menyumbang dari hasil penjualan yg besarnya secara suka rela. apa begitu pak William.

tapi kalau telp langsung bagaimana ??????????????????????


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## 80en

Mau nanya, berapa harga pasang baner di Koi's forum ini?
Tq.

----------


## djunedz

> Btw, terima kasih Pak atas masukkannya. Kita perlu masukkan seperti ini. Namun kita jadi semakin bingung jika Rp. 274,-/ hari (berbanding dengan manfaatnya) dianggap mahal, kira2 berapa ya harga yang pantas nya? Padahal ongkos 1x parkir saja Rp. 1000,-/1jam (?) dan saya yakin semua anggota dan pemerhati forum KOIs disini pasti punya kendaraan, baik roda 4 maupun roda 2...





> Iya tuh udah murah banget Rp274/hari anggap aja seperti kirim sms. sekali kirim sms biayanya juga kira2 segitu pak.





> Klu Matrix sms nya Rp300/sms loh.....


wah, seru nih....... gak nyangka opini saya banyak ditanggapi para senior. terima kasih semuanya.

maaf bapak**, saya sebenarnya tidak merasa berat atas iurannya (saya tidak sombong lho)  ::   ::   ::   dan asal bapak** tahu saja, form anggota sudah saya isi beberapa minggu yang lalu, hanya tinggal kirim saja.  ::   ::   ::  

Mudah2an dalam 1 minggu kedepan saya sudah mendaftar.

----------


## dattairadian

Pak Djuned memang ok! he he...  ::

----------


## hankoi

Bos Datta,
Kalau nyumbang tapi gak pake daftar segala macem, ok gak tuh?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

> Bos Datta,
> Kalau nyumbang tapi gak pake daftar segala macem, ok gak tuh?


kurang... :P  :P   ::

----------


## hankoi

Orang mau disumbang kok gak ikhlas   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Piye to bos??    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## masterpizzkoi

> usul ya para jurangan,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> kalau bisa keanggotaan yang ikut lelang agak diperketat, seperti pengalaman  per1 saya buat lelang di forum ini yang BIT memang lewat telp. pas udah lelang diclose. ILANG DEH ITU ORANG.
> 
> keangotaan diperketat secara halus juga boleh, kalau takut forum ini kurang berkembang, misalnya aja nich . selain tingkatan keanggotaan yang tercantum kan secara otomatis , bisa juga kan  NOMOR KEANGOTAAN KOI'S JUGA tercantum otomatis, jadi kita bisa tahu sobat koi's itu status  keangotaan nya bagaimana.
> 
> mungkin juga akan berguna untuk orang linglung seperti saya, nomor keanggotaannya LUPA 
>                
> 
> boss ada yang bisa bantu nomor keanggotaan saya ?????????????


Mengapa yang diperbincangkan hanya peserta lelang saja ?
Bagaimana dengan si penyelenggaranya (maksudnya yang punya koi untuk dilelang)? Bagaimana mengukur kredibilitasnya ?. Bagaimana juga dengan kondisi koi yang sedang dilelang ? Adakah jaminan bahwa koi yang dilelang tsb benar2 dalam keadaan sehat, tidak cacat dlsb ? Bagaimana dengan efek phootography yang (maaf ) bisa 'menipu' ? Kita melelang barang hanya melalui photo, tanpa melihat 'barang' secara langsung sehingga hal ini bisa menimbulkan 'gesekan' antar pemenang lelang dengan penyelenggaranya.

Salam

----------


## dattairadian

> Originally Posted by hankoi
> 
> Bos Datta,
> Kalau nyumbang tapi gak pake daftar segala macem, ok gak tuh?         
> 
> 
> kurang... :P  :P





> Orang mau disumbang kok gak ikhlas            
> Piye to bos??


"kurang"nya ya itu... belum daftar  :P 
kalo Om Han sendiri bgmn?   ::

----------


## hankoi

Kalau saya lebih suka nyumbang daripada daftar   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Guaranted ikhlas   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

> Kalau saya lebih suka nyumbang daripada daftar


ruginya dimana ya?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

So far so good nggak ada ruginya bos   ::   ::   ::  
Cuman masih trauma ikutan "sesuatu" yg pake ikatan2 tertentu   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## karom

> Mau nanya, berapa harga pasang baner di Koi's forum ini?
> Tq.


untuk pemasangan banner memang belum ada publish rate resminya sedang kita bahas di pengurus KOI's, tapi untuk case-by-case seperti ini sudah ada solusi nya ..   ::  

pak 80en, please check your PM ..   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

*Hankoi Wrote :*



> Cuman masih trauma ikutan "sesuatu" yg pake ikatan2 tertentu


Pak Han, pasti ada penglaman yg ga enak yah dgn ikutan "sesuatu " yg ada ikatan2 ?
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Bisa tolong sharing pengalaman pahit nya masalah apa aja....biar kita semua jg aware   ::   ::   ::   ::  

BTW...Pak Datta.....dgn ikutan anggota resmi...memang ada obligasi2 yg hrs kita penuhi yah   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  Selain iuran tahunan itu?

----------


## showa

berbincang utk menambah silaturahim, sukur sukur dapat kawan apalagi sesama hobies ikan hias yaitu koi.

rasa khawatir pasti ada terhadap proses jual beli yg diadakan di forum ini mengenai barang yg diperjual belikan.

akan tetapi mungkin ini awal yg baik dimana kita dapat mengenal satu dgn yg lainnya dalam melakukan transaksi jual beli melalui forum.

terlepas jadi atau tdk jadinya transaksi yg sudah di sepakati diantara mereka yg terpenting kedua belah pihak ada saling mengerti.

biarkan market yg menilai.

jika ikan cacat yg terjual ,...................anda pasti tau apa yg akan terjadi di market.

jika ikan bagus tentunya begitulah selayaknya ikan yg di perjual belikan.

mari kita sama sama berdoa silaturahim ini berjalan dgn baik sesuai dgn harapan kita bersama.

----------


## tenonx

> Originally Posted by 80en
> 
> Mau nanya, berapa harga pasang baner di Koi's forum ini?
> Tq.
> 
> 
> untuk pemasangan banner memang belum ada publish rate resminya sedang kita bahas di pengurus KOI's, tapi untuk case-by-case seperti ini sudah ada solusi nya ..   
> 
> pak 80en, please check your PM ..


cepetan bikinnya pak, p Han pasti juga mau pasang tuh   ::

----------


## valmh

> cepetan bikinnya pak, p Han pasti juga mau pasang tuh


ayo dab, ngompor terus ya ....   ::   ::   ::  kualat ntar loh.

----------


## tenonx

> Originally Posted by tenonx
> 
> cepetan bikinnya pak, p Han pasti juga mau pasang tuh  
> 
> 
> ayo dab, ngompor terus ya ....     kualat ntar loh.


biar lebih maju lagi perKOIan indonesia pak   ::   ::   ::

----------


## paimo

> Lalu kira-kira apa yang menyebabkan tidak mau menjadi anggota resmi KOIs Pak?


Sebenarnya saya ingin menjadi anggota, pak. cuman kadang2 saya berpikir apa pantas saya jadi anggota resmi KOI's. karena seperti pak han bilang (kalo gak salah  ::  ) pelihara koi itu hobi yang mahal. dan itu memang benar adanya. sedangkan saya ini cuman sekadar suka pelihara saja. semuanya serba terbatas, kolam kecil, koleksi kategori C - Z   ::   ::   ::  dan yang terutama kantong tipis sekali pak   ::   ::   ::  .
Saya rasa banyak juga free member forum ini yang berpikiran seperti saya. jadi mohon maaf, pak datta, mungkin saat ini belum. mudah2an suatu saat nanti saya bisa bergabung.

sama nasibnya dg saya pak.....orang susah sok pelihara koi.....  ::   ::   ::  
mohon maaf ikut nimbrung....
sebaiknya forum ini tetap bisa diakses untuk umum tanpa batasan....
semakin banyak ilmu yg bisa diserap oleh orang lain semakin bermanfaat...

saya bingung juga ...bagaimanapun juga koi`s juga perlu biaya operasional yg tidak sedikit...kalo yg ini mungkin perlu dibahas bersama....  ::   ::  

kebetulan saya sudah semakin bingung pak...baca thread yg ini...
jadi belum bisa kasih sumbang saran/solusi.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tenonx

seperti kata teman2, menyumbang mungkin bukan masalah pak yang penting ikhlasnya   ::  

saya juga usul bahwa biarlah forum tetap terbuka untuk semua orang, karena saya melihat banyak hobiis pemula yang bisa mendapatkan ilmunya di sini. Jadi forum ini juga wahana untuk menjaring pemula untuk menjadi lebih profesional.

bukan hanya untuk "pemula" ... ngakunya gitu lho 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## djunedz

> sama nasibnya dg saya pak.....orang susah sok pelihara koi.....


Saya yakin kok kalo tidak hanya kita berdua saja yang merasakannya, pak. masih banyak hobiis atau pemula lain yang senasib dengan kita.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

> Pak Han, pasti ada penglaman yg ga enak yah dgn ikutan "sesuatu " yg ada ikatan2 ?
>       
> Bisa tolong sharing pengalaman pahit nya masalah apa aja....biar kita semua jg aware


Jangan ah Pak Will, ntar malah curhat yg gak ada hubungnnya sama koi.
Lagian kalau diceritakan bisa 88 episode pak   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Bisa jadi sinetron tuh   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

> sama nasibnya dg saya pak.....orang susah sok pelihara koi.....    
> 			
> 		
> 
> Saya yakin kok kalo tidak hanya kita berdua saja yang merasakannya, pak. masih banyak hobiis atau pemula lain yang senasib dengan kita.


Saya dulu ya cuma benar-benar bermimpi saja Pak. Tapi dengan percaya pada kekuatan mimpi, Yang Di Atas akan memberi jalan yang mungkin bagi kita tidak masuk akal.

KEEP THE SPIRIT ON
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

*The Unreachable Can be Reached by FAITH*

----------


## dattairadian

> *Hankoi Wrote :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Cuman masih trauma ikutan "sesuatu" yg pake ikatan2 tertentu
> 			
> 		
> ...


TIDAK ADA sama sekali Pak Han.... Saya juga bingung dengan orang yang bisa berpikiran demikian   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

> TIDAK ADA sama sekali Pak Han.... Saya juga bingung dengan orang yang bisa berpikiran demikian


Maksud saya tidak demikian Bos Datta, bukan masalah ada atau tidaknya obligasi atau ikatan tersebut. Tapi pada proses berjalannya "sesuatu" itu seringkali terjadi "konflik". Nah konflik ini yg menjadi momok buat saya. Maaf demikian adanya pengalaman saya. Bukan berarti saya antipati terhadap "sesuatu" itu.
Wah kok saya jadi ngoceh gak karuan   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Maksud hati ingin bersenang-senang dan menambah teman / saudara dan menambah wawasan, kok malah akhirnya jadi susah.
Sudah ah gak perlu dibahas lagi, yg sudah terjadi biarlah berlalu   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## steamkoi

> *The Unreachable Can be Reached by FAITH*


Nice words to remember for all of us KOISers  ::

----------


## djunedz

> Saya dulu ya cuma benar-benar bermimpi saja Pak. Tapi dengan percaya pada kekuatan mimpi, Yang Di Atas akan memberi jalan yang mungkin bagi kita tidak masuk akal.
> 
> KEEP THE SPIRIT ON


Mudah**an Yang Di Atas juga memberikan jalan bagi saya, pak.

I WILL KEEP MY SPIRIT ON

thanx master

----------


## paimo

> Saya dulu ya cuma benar-benar bermimpi saja Pak. Tapi dengan percaya pada kekuatan mimpi, Yang Di Atas akan memberi jalan yang mungkin bagi kita tidak masuk akal.
> 
> KEEP THE SPIRIT ON



mudah2an ini juga bukan hanya mimpi....
yg jelas saya sudah jadi koi kichi amatiran yg tiap hari diomelin istri gara2 tiap hari koi aja yg diurusin....  ::   ::   ::

----------

